# Is HEVI-SHOT Worth $3 a shot?



## XxJDMxX (Oct 8, 2006)

*HEVI_SHOT, Worth It?!?*​
NO6076.92%YES1519.23%Have calculated it out33.85%


----------



## XxJDMxX (Oct 8, 2006)

Is there somehow that Hevi-shot is actually cheaper. Because i shot hevi-steel and it is cheaper to shoot than regular steel because what takes to shells of steel take me one with Hevi-steel. But Hevi-steel isn't enough for me for one not enough bbs in them only 1 1/8 once loads. I have shot hevi-shot before and it packs a punch but for 3 bucks a shells i might just get some hevi-steel. But I am a hell of a shot. So its not me that the problems at those long shots its the loads because even with hevi-steel b's at 55 yards it wont drop a goose(that with the PM). And when i was using Hevi-shot i could get them at 70 yards.

I dont know if its just me but when them geese dont want in the decks and I went through all that work setting em up and they circle 65 yards out and dont come in you just wanna let them have it.

Well i was just wondering if hevi-shot is worth it?


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

If you understand what your gun is capable of and have patterned it, there should be no reason you need more then one shell of steel to kill a bird inside 40 yards. So no there is no possible way it is worth it.

How many shells of 10/box federal steel do i need to shoot to = 3$?  thats a few more birds then i can kill with one shell of hevi shot.


----------



## Water Swater (Oct 23, 2003)

without a doubt it is worth it in certain situations. If you are in a location in which you are going to have a lot of longer shots it is definately worth the money. If birds aren't finishing the way you want them too and skirt the decoys you will be glad you have it. Now I wouldn't go and spend the money for heavy shot on a teal hunt, but definately it is worth it in certain situations.


----------



## deadduck6 (Oct 3, 2006)

is it worth it? yes
do i want to pay for it ?no

for the last couple of years ive been reloading hevi and i have found some awesome loads,but since the price has skyrocketed i doubt i reload any more.its a great shell with a great price.

dd6


----------



## cuppedncommited (Sep 21, 2006)

great shell....cost is high.....(if you can afford dekes you can afford hevi-shot).....or im guessing thats there logic....dryloks pattern better for me though.....and ill take the better pattern any day.....


----------



## Alaskan (Sep 26, 2006)

Hevi-Shot........HA HA HA HA.

OK it works great...But so does Win. Xpert at half the cost and twice the shells.

More shooting ='s more fun!


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

Man if you can afford Hevi-Shot in mass quanities you make alot more $$$ than i.

Heck if you can afford shells over 10$ you make more $$ than i, but that ain't saying much being a north dakota teacher. :beer:


----------



## MN_waterfowler (Sep 28, 2005)

even with hevi-steel b's at 55 yards it wont drop a goose(that with the PM). And when i was using Hevi-shot i could get them at 70 yards. quote said:


> never trust a guy who brags about shooting honkers at 70 yards.......
> 
> i can kill plenty of geese at 55 yards if i tried with BB's. but, i never want to because we can get them into 5 instead of 55.
> 
> so, why would you be shooting geese at 55 yards?


----------



## MallardMayhem21 (Mar 8, 2006)

Ever thought about just buying a different choke for your gun? Patternmaster or something? I shoot a extra full at geese with BB and am very impressed with it!!! With the money Ive saved from buying expensive shells Ive paid for the choke multiple times!! Just a thought


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

Is it worth it? Yes!
Will I pay for it ? Yes!


----------



## goosehunter29 (Sep 23, 2003)

everything in moderation............... i have a couple of boxes for emergency situations like a flock of huge honkers and you want to make sure that you get the job done.


----------



## XxJDMxX (Oct 8, 2006)

PATTERNMASTER = $H!T Do not buy one! Waste of money and time. All you morons who think there awsome go pattern that crap. its the same if not worse as a mod reg choke.


----------



## jkern (Aug 10, 2005)

To the guy that only gets out afew times a year Hevi is probably well worth the price. But to those guys that hunt hard and go through 5-10 cases of shells a season its not even close to worth it.

Xpert HVs 3.5 inch #2s will OWN any duck or goose that you have any reason to shoot at...$9 a box. :wink:


----------



## torf (Mar 11, 2002)

I used to use Xpert as well. Have you ever seen the pellets in an Xpert shell? A friend suggested i cut one open and look at what i was shooting. All i can say is I have no use for bean shaped and hollow shot.

Hevi-shot is decent stuff but i will never shoot it exclusively. Not for $3 a pop.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

jkern said:


> To the guy that only gets out afew times a year Hevi is probably well worth the price. But to those guys that hunt hard and go through 5-10 cases of shells a season its not even close to worth it.
> 
> Xpert HVs 3.5 inch #2s will OWN any duck or goose that you have any reason to shoot at...$9 a box. :wink:


Wow how hard do you hunt? 5 cases in a season? Are you a decent shot? :wink:

I hunted hard one particular season and barely got thru 2 cases of waterfowl loads! I can't imagine shooting more than that...

Correct me if I'm wrong but how many boxes make up a case? 10? At 25 rounds per box X 10 boxes that's 250 rounds per case... 7 cases is 1750 rounds!

Cheers!

Ryan


----------



## jkern (Aug 10, 2005)

torf said:


> Have you ever seen the pellets in an Xpert shell? .


Yes I have and it does look like crap. Im not going to argue with the performance though. Hits just as hard if not harder than Winchester Supremes which that used to be all I would shoot.

Ryan...I usually only make it out 10-20 times from our Sept Teal season til our late zone opens in late October. From then til mid January Ill hunt every day unless I have a funeral to go to. Start on Snows when they start to get into Nebraska in early Feb and dont letup til the last ones leave the state in April. Durring prime time in the spring 4 boxes a day is pretty common...so I hunt abit and go through afew bullets. :wink:


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

I believe that Hev-Shot isn't gonna be made by Remington anymore and will be going back to being made by Environ-Metal(?),the original makers of Hevi-Shot. I bought some boxes from them once and it was a horrible experience to say the least.Will never buy anything from them again.

Alex


----------



## Pato (Oct 7, 2003)

I posted here before on another thread that I think that hevi shot is worth it to me because I have had my percentages go way up with this stuff. I know it costs more, but I have been able to get it for under 17.00 per box of 10. It has gone up in price, I know, but I have only had 1 cripple so far this season and have 18 birds in hand. Some were in my face, but several were out there and hevi shot makes a difference for me! I am also using hevi steel this year to hold the cost down a bit. I think that I will be using that on pheasants this fall in a couple weeks. This hevi steel works nice from my browning and did a great job on a mallard drake this am also. IMO, hevi stuff hits harder than any steel that I have usesd. I have knocked down ducks and geese with steel and had them get up and fly away a couple minutes later when hit with steel. Very rare with hevi! I try and keep my eye on the sales and get this stuff on sale and off season. Hevi steel says on its box, "I didn't come this far to miss" I know it is up to me, but when I am on, the birds come down and stay down!


----------



## ndduckman (Oct 10, 2005)

deadduck6 said:


> is it worth it? yes
> do i want to pay for it ?no
> 
> for the last couple of years ive been reloading hevi and i have found some awesome loads,but since the price has skyrocketed i doubt i reload any more.its a great shell with a great price.
> ...


Hevi kills like a hammer. Factory hevi loads are a bit slower than standard steel loads so you need to factor that in on longer range shots. My custom loads are plain mean on my ears and shoulder, and aren't safe in all guns. I keep 'em handy for swatting buddies cripples (cuz I never have any :wink

Natchez Shooters Supply is running all Hevi at $140/10 lbs right now (thats a $60 savings) and have all sizes 7.5-BB. Its not on the website, listed in the Oct catalog. Their phone # = 1.800.251.7839. Good stuff... Cheers.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Have you guys patterned hevi? The pellets Ive seen look like little chewed on split shots. I cant immagine it patterns worth a crap. Once you get to long ranges (where HS is supposed to shine) I'll take solid patterning steel over a crappy HS pattern anyday, thats before you look into the cost of shells.


----------



## FINAL_APPROACH_7 (Oct 21, 2006)

i dont bring the hevi shot out until late in the year when the birds have all their down feathers and fat. But yes it is deffinately worth it.


----------



## FINAL_APPROACH_7 (Oct 21, 2006)

also you cant put a price on a good time :beer:


----------



## turkishgold11 (Oct 25, 2004)

Yeah you might get a bit more knock down power with the hevi shot but hell who am I kidding there is no way it is worth spending the extra money to get it.

3 1/2in 2-BB for me is just fine.


----------



## sledneck7 (Apr 30, 2006)

No Flocken way man get a pattern matser for your gun it will make a world of differents and and it will pay for its self and then you can spend more on decoys take a look in to it and good luck


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Sure, go ahead and spend the extra dough on heavy shot to make up for where your skills are lacking.

OR

Learn how to use your decoys, calls, blinds, and flags to your advantage and dont call the shot out side 35yds.


----------



## roostbuster (Oct 19, 2005)

so does Hevi-Shot calculate the proper lead for you too???

cheap, fast steel will kill anything within shotgun range if you hit it. if you sail a bird, i'de blame the guy holding the gun first.


----------



## adam (Mar 17, 2005)

$3 would be worth it if i was gaurenteed to hit the birds every time or even every other time i shot, but im not the best shot so i tend to miss quit a bit and when its costing me $9 a bird hunting can get quit expensive. plus if the birds are withing range were i can be sure i can hit them my 3 1/2 in have plenty of knockdown power


----------



## ADN (Sep 27, 2005)

It all comes down to the fact that most people cannot effectively shoot at the ranges that common steel can reach out to. This makes buying Hevi-shot pointless because the additional lethal range of the pellet is negated by the short comings of most shooters.


----------



## sledneck7 (Apr 30, 2006)

get a waterfowl choke and shoot any time of shell and see whats patterns the best and then u will see brids hit the dirt


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

ADN said:


> It all comes down to the fact that most people cannot effectively shoot at the ranges that common steel can reach out to. This makes buying Hevi-shot pointless because the additional lethal range of the pellet is negated by the short comings of most shooters.


Perfectly stated.


----------

